#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Top PayPal Alternatives You Can Use for Your Business

## Bhavya

Searching the alternatives for PayPal? Take a look at the below 13 options that you can use for accepting online payments through your ecommerce website or invoicing. Now no need to worry about your payment processing as you have handful of options!

Google Pay AppSquareWiseStripePayoneerShopify PaymentsAuthorize.netBraintree2CheckOutDwollaQuickBooks PaymentsAmazon PaySkrill

----------

